# Kenpo Camp & the Presas'



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 22, 2002)

Well I just got back into town. I was a very busy weekend. I was a guest instructor at Mike Cappi's Street Fighting Camp. There was 88 people attending the event. The instructors for this event were:

Huk Planas     -   9th Parker's Kenpo
Fank Trejo      -   9th Parker's Kenpo
Lee Wedlake  -   8th Parker's Kenpo
Sean Kelley     -  6th Parker's Kenpo
Zach whitson   -  5th Parker's Kenpo
Mike Cappi       - 4th Parker's Kenpo
Myself (Tim Hartman)   -  6th Modern Arnis 

It was a good time and much information was shared!

I taught on Friday and Sunday. This gave me Saturday afternoon off to go visit some family. I drove 1.5 hours to the Atlantic city area to see the Presas family teaching at Joe Parker's. It was a nice little reunion. I stayed for a couple hours to watch and discuss thing that were going on.

I enjoyed watching them teach, thier father would be proud.

Well, I got to go. Much work to be done with the up coming camp.


:asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 22, 2002)

I just returned from a MARPPIO seminar at Joe Parker's in Absecon, NJ.
Thank you to the Presas' family and Senior Master Rodillo for making the seminar such a wonderful experience. Not only did I learn a great deal but I had fun doing it. They covered a wide variety of material and made sure everyone had a working concept of each technique. They are true professionals and are well versed in their father's art as well as many other Filipino styles. Their Father would be very proud of them. To add to the excitement of the day in walks Datu Hartman and his lovely girlfriend Janice Stranc. They stayed for a good while, went to lunch with the family and took lots of pictures. It was good to see the WMAA and MARPPIO together. This says much to the character of both sides. The Modern Arnis community will be all the better for it.
 I learned a lot but most important of all I have made new friends. They are a close family and made me feel like I was part of it. So, if you have the chance to train with them, go learn and have fun.

SAL TODARO ( Cebu West - WMAA )        :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cebu West _
> 
> *To add to the excitement of the day in walks Datu Hartman and his lovely girlfriend Janice Stranc. *



I note in passing that no one ever comments on Mr. Hartman's looks.

What techniques are the Presas family covering in their seminars?


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 22, 2002)

Master Rodillo covered classical arnis which consisted of twirling combined with striking patterns. He used double zero, figure eight, sunkiti, rompida and abanico.

Demetrio covered dumong, striking patterns and espada y daga. He also had a segment on advanced trapping hands. 

DR Presas showed advanced angles of attack which consisted of 6 angles instead of 12.

A lot of material was covered but the seminar was 7 1/2 hrs long. So there was ample time to get a good feel for the new stuff.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 23, 2002)

The reason there is no comment on Tim Hartman's looks is that certain things are better left unsaid.  :drink2tha 
Dan Anderson
Hi Tim - 10 more days


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *The reason there is no comment on Tim Hartman's looks is that certain things are better left unsaid.  :drink2tha
> Dan Anderson
> Hi Tim - 10 more days *



Dan,
    I'm feeding you to my DOGS!


:soapbox:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 24, 2002)

"Arf she said"
Frank Zappa from the song, _Evelynn, A Modified Dog_ .
*So sez Moi.* 

Dan Anderson

:boing1: 

Nine days until smokin' sticks time.  Yep.

:jediduel:


----------

